# funny or just annoying?



## theletch1 (May 24, 2004)

http://www.killsometime.com/humor/humor.asp?humor=AnnoyingCat


----------



## Rick Wade (May 24, 2004)

Annoying!!!


----------



## OUMoose (May 25, 2004)

Mildly amusing, but mostly annoying... *nods*


----------



## Taimishu (May 25, 2004)

What a waste of computer space.

David


----------



## rschoon (May 26, 2004)

I find it quite annoying, but my 5 year old loved it.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 27, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> http://www.killsometime.com/humor/humor.asp?humor=AnnoyingCat


I got that a long time ago, but I see now they have the cat's head moving...LOL. Its funny for a few minutes, then it can get annoying. I think my record for listening to it without being annoyed was 5 minutes...I haven't tried any longer...LOL


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 30, 2004)

Annoying!!!

Thanks I will be sure to send it to my mother!


----------



## Cryozombie (May 30, 2004)

Ha! I watched some of the other links on that site... 

Wow.

Strange strange strange.  The Barbies Having sex was over the top... although I found "The Singhsons" strangly amusing.


----------



## theletch1 (May 31, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Ha! I watched some of the other links on that site...
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Strange strange strange.  The Barbies Having sex was over the top... although I found "The Singhsons" strangly amusing.


I originally went to the site for the games to kill time while I'm stuck in the house letting my broken foot heal.  There are several pics, flash humor and video things on there that are most definitly not for kids.  A few of them are pretty funny, some are annoying and a couple are downright disgusting.  Should be a little something for everyone there.


----------

